# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Primobolan Tabs Schering!!!!!!

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Can you guys please help me to confirm that this sh*t is not being produced anymore..
Some people just dont get it and dont appreciate help
Thanks guys. my man Sea I would like to ear from you on this one :Wink:

----------


## Seajackal

Bro this looks like German Primo from the words in the box/label
I think they are not producing this anymore but I think you still
can find some old lot in Germany according to one German member
in this board. I'm not sure when they have stopped producing this
one.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Bro this looks like German Primo from the words in the box/label
> I think they are not producing this anymore but I think you still
> can find some old lot in Germany according to one German member
> in this board. I'm not sure when they have stopped producing this
> one.


Yes bro its German and they stop producing this stuff I just dont know how is possible that some guys still have it. I think it must be fake I have heard its all that its left from this product.

----------


## Seajackal

According to this German member I remember he said that people in
German gives a damn on Primo and it is cheap over there (the remaining lots)
so that's why it's still in some pharmacies shelves. BTW from what I
can see this primos are already expired damn if some guys are still
taking it, it's supposed to be good till 2002?!?! Bro Metenolone acetate
raw powder is way too high priced so that's why Schering stopped
producing it in Germany, Spain, I think in Mexico is the same though
they can make a gear from Taco shells LOL! I think the best tabs
would be those ones I told you about in the last thread you shoot
other than those ones would be a shot in the dark IMO.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

thanks bro.you are the man :Wink:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I saw some deviations on the box we analysed a few but I think I recognised it ..is this the lotnumber? Primobolan oral (Dld)	01002C	should contain: Metenolon-acetaat; 25 mg/Tab did contain: Methyltestosteron

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> I saw some deviations on the box we analysed a few but I think I recognised it ..is this the lotnumber? Primobolan oral (Dld)	01002C	should contain: Metenolon-acetaat; 25 mg/Tab did contain: Methyltestosteron




I even dont know if the primo from that pic its real I just post them to show from witch primos I am talking about what I really would like to know is if this stuff is still available or if there are only copies of it as it was told to me.

----------


## toolman

> I even dont know if the primo from that pic its real I just post them to show from witch primos I am talking about what I really would like to know is if this stuff is still available or if there are only copies of it as it was told to me.


Go with ugl primo that has been lab tested. THat is all I use now. Too many damn fakes of the stuff.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Go with ugl primo that has been lab tested. THat is all I use now. Too many damn fakes of the stuff.



Bro UG labs can be under dosed or fake as wellI personally dont put UG lab stuff in front of any pharmaceutical stuff. You just have to know from were your stuff comes.
This is what I think

----------


## Seajackal

I think Toolman is talking about the injectables from ECL he had a
lab test for that one in the past from what I remember, I think you
can get them easily can't you, MMM?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> I think Toolman is talking about the injectables from ECL he had a
> lab test for that one in the past from what I remember, I think you
> can get them easily can't you, MMM?


sorry bro i dont know what ECL is...lolol :$ canyou tell me please

----------


## Seajackal

EUROCHEM LABS, the same of the trenaject you posted before remember?

----------


## toolman

> Bro UG labs can be under dosed or fake as wellI personally dont put UG lab stuff in front of any pharmaceutical stuff. You just have to know from were your stuff comes.
> This is what I think


That is why I said tested in my post. Because I received so many fake Scherings over the years, and from solid guys who even refunded my money, I decided to go the UGL route with primo. However, before I shoot any cycle into my body, UGL or not, I always send samples off for testing. We spend all this money on gear, you should be willing to spend a couple hundred more to make sure it is what it is supposed to be.

My next cycle will be BD primo. I will share the results when I test it.

----------


## Seajackal

Please let us know about the test, bro! I'll start my BD primos soon.

----------


## bigsonbitch

Schering Turkey is still making Primobolan

----------


## inspector_injector

I heard that Schering Turkey recently ceased production of Primo.

----------


## ...medX...

> I heard that Schering Turkey recently ceased production of Primo.


I also have that information, but I heard that they have not been producing it for over a year now, I also know that last summer in Turkey I couldn't find them in pharmacies I visited.

----------


## judge_dread

> I also have that information, but I heard that they have not been producing it for over a year now, I also know that last summer in Turkey I couldn't find them in pharmacies I visited.


Obviously u got wrong information cause they still makin it! Go ask some Turkish friends here and they will tell u...Maybe u didn't look at the right pharmacies..

----------


## ...medX...

> Obviously u got wrong information cause they still makin it! Go ask some Turkish friends here and they will tell u...Maybe u didn't look at the right pharmacies..


Maybe I didn't look at right places but there is still too many fakes of this stuff around and I haven't seen the good one for some time what makes me believe that production is reduced at least...

----------


## Seajackal

Or the production of fakes flooded to the sky...but Judge is right about the Turkish
bro, I can tell. He knows his shit!

----------

